# RELOJ DIGITAL CON CI 74LS192 y CI 74LS90



## EDWARD HALLOWS (May 3, 2012)

Un saludo a los miembros del Foro.

Hace unos días comencé a hacer un reloj digital utilizando contadores de décadas, los cuales son el *CI 74LS192* y el *CI 74LS90*. Para basarme en las conexiones necesarias tomé como base un circuito realizado por uno de los miembros del foro: BRYAM HUAMANCHUMO BACA, quien hizo un Reloj Digital de Formato Militar utilizando únicamente CI 74LS90.

La modificación que yo hice fue la inclusión de CI 74LS192 para hacer el conteo de segundos y minutos. El problema surge en que al momento de alimentar el circuito (Ya lo realicé de igual forma en protoboard) la cuenta comienza así:

*00:01:01*

Teniendo en cuenta que es un reloj y no un cronómetro esto no me importa mucho, ya que puedo acomodar la hora. Pero tengo la curiosidad de saber por qué no se puede hacer correctamente el reloj y que la cuenta empiece en *00:00:00*. 

Sé que después del segundo contador la señal de desborde que proporciona el integrado prácticamente es inservible. Por lo tanto tuve que recurrir al MR. Pero no sé por qué ocurre esto. No pretendo cambiar de integrados, ya que busco la respuesta a esto.

Anexo una imagen de mi circuito hecho en Proteus ISIS.

Gracias por su tiempo prestado.

                                                                                                                  - JASP


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2012)

Hola EDWARD HALLOWS

Si mal no recuerdo ese efecto: 00:01:01 en lugar de 00:00:00 al iniciar, es intrínseco de los IC’s.
Has un experimento: cambia el contador que te da 1 en segundos,  ponlo a donde está el contador de minutos que te marca 0 al encender y nota el efecto al encender.
Has el experimento en el circuito que tienes en el ProtoBoard.


Es mejor adjuntar el archivo que se genera con tu simulador ya que de otro modo el que te pretenda ayudar tendría que desarrollar tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (May 6, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
Aquí os dejo un reloj de 24 Horas con ajuste.
Básicamente utiliza los 74LS90 y 74LS92 más varias puertas lógicas
Está realizado con Proteus

Sal U2


----------



## tecniloco80 (May 6, 2012)

Se ve muy bien el reloj felicitaciones miguelus, pero tengo una pregunta que tan exacto es por que yo hice uno hace algún tiempo con un pic 16f628 y se retrasaba unos 5 minutos al dia


----------



## EDWARD HALLOWS (May 6, 2012)

Miguelius, yu diseño es muy bueno. Aunque mi problema persiste al utilizar el CI 74192, aunque funciona correctamente tiene mucho retraso, pero el mayor problema es cuando lo pasé a Protoboard, y la cuenta de decenas en los minutos es irregular, ya que salta los números impares (1,3 y 5)


----------



## miguelus (May 6, 2012)

tecniloco80 dijo:


> Se ve muy bien el reloj felicitaciones miguelus, pero tengo una pregunta que tan exacto es por que yo hice uno hace algún tiempo con un pic 16f628 y se retrasaba unos 5 minutos al dia



Buenas noches.
Como en todos los relojes, la precisión viene dada por la calidad de la base de tiempos.

En el ejemplo anterior, la base tiempo está realizada con un oscilador controlado por un Cuarzo de 32768Khz.

En el ejemplo que citas la precisión estará definida por el Cuarzo acoplado al Pic, seguramente tendrás que calibrar la frecuencia para compensar ese error.

Sal U2





EDWARD HALLOWS dijo:


> Miguelius, yu diseño es muy bueno. Aunque mi problema persiste al utilizar el CI 74192, aunque funciona correctamente tiene mucho retraso, pero el mayor problema es cuando lo pasé a Protoboard, y la cuenta de decenas en los minutos es irregular, ya que salta los números impares (1,3 y 5)



Gracias EDWARD HALLOWS.
El problema al que haces referencia puede ser causado por un error en las conexiones de entrada de reloj a los contadores.
Aseguraté que los CI tienen su correspondientes Condensadors de 100nF entre + y - esto es algo que solemos olvidar y es fuente de muchos problemas en circuitos TTL.

Sal U2


----------



## alicia5324 (Sep 22, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Como en todos los relojes, la precisión viene dada por la calidad de la base de tiempos.
> 
> En el ejemplo anterior, la base tiempo está realizada con un oscilador controlado por un Cuarzo de 32768Khz.
> ...



Miguelus no acabo de entender la utilidad de los condensadores de arriba a la izq. En el esquema aparecen en paralelo y no como dices en el comentario. Perdona mi ignorancia, soy muy, muy nueva en esto.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes alicia5324

Es una forma de dibujar los esquemas, lo verás muchas veces
En muchas ocasiones no se dibujan estos Condensadores ya que se da por supuesto que todo el mundo conoce que se han de poner.
Si te fijas, esos condensadores de 100nF van asociados a un CI, U1, U2, U3..
esto quiere decir que en los Pines de alimentación de cada integrado va un Condensador de 100nF, este Condensador se coloca lo más cerca posible del Integrado, la misión de este Condensador es desacoplar a masa los "Gliches" que pudieran generar los contadores.
¿Es necesario  ponerlos?, la respuesta es sí,  si no los ponemos corremos el riesgo de que los contadores hagan cosas raras.
Estos Condensadores se ponen tambien en todos los circuitos de BF y RF con ellos nos aseguramos el correcto funcionamiento de los circuitos, prevenimos Auto Oscilaciones y garantizamos que las lineas de alimentación quedan correctamente desacopladas a masa.

Sal U2


----------

